# Device who promote bowel movement



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

O_M_G_,this is real:Use of a device that applies external kneading-like force on theabdomen for treatment of constipationhttp://www.wjgnet.com/1007-9327/11/1971.pd...constipation%22


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

OK.For the constipated who want to feel better or the doctors who care for their patients.Here the company who sell the vibrating belt.Free-lax:http://www.free-lax.com/?se/home.htm


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

This seems very interesting, but I would be somewhat skeptical. Couldn't I massage my stomach like that? Maybe not, we'll have to keep an eye on this thing. Good catch Spasman. Keep doing your investigations. I would think researchers could come up with a machine that is like an ultrasound machine where you would stick some pads on certain areas of your stomach and the electric charges would stimulate nerves that would promote colon movements? Seems reasonable.Also, I'm still waiting on the colon "pacemaker" to come out. Somebody will have to come up with something like that before I die? I mean they made one for the heart!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'm very sensitive about the subject of colon pacing.I just can't beleive there is no trial on human rigth now.I think they're years from getting this kind of product on the market.I think one problem is to miniaturize the pacer or whatever.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Thanks Spasman for this post; the only thing is I don't know how to get more info from the website to look at, or for ordering. I have had something like this from a Chiroropracter; it consisted of paddles that emitted an electrical charge into the abdomen and additionally provided some massage. It was great and very effective and have considered buying a smaller version of this for hoem use but am just havenot followed up onit because the are Electrial Muscle Stimulating machines and I'mnot sure if the companmies would know it they work for constipation or not. If anyone knows more about this type of therapy it woudl be good to get more info. It makes good sense to think that electrical impulses to wake up nerves in the colon would help.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The device is 400$ US.Just e-mail them to buy it.There is a 30 days money back garentee so no need to freak out.


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

SpasThe Freelax info was in a foreign language How can I get the info in EnglishYou can emailKrobert055###aol.comThanksKAren


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

It is intriguing; I wish just a little more of the info on this site was in english!1#####!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Simply click on the British flag.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Yup, I do that but my computer won't load the ad past the D/B logo.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, the information on this machine is very interesting and thanks for posting it, Spasman. if there were actually a store close by where I could go buy this--or an online company with a good reliable reputation--you know, like gnc or penneys or something--I would save up the money and try it but I'm a little nervous about the israel/internet thing...


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Yes, me too.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

What about finding an EMS (electrical muscle stimulation home device) that is good for this purpose?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:Originally posted by adelaide:What about finding an EMS (electrical muscle stimulation home device) that is good for this purpose?


Simply because you won't find any(for this purpose).You won't beleive how much constipation is ridiculous for many doctors.Or you can search on Google--->let me know.I just ordered one unit at 400$.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

This device have been waited for a long time.I have heard about it last year on a french forum.Now it's available!







You won't find at your local store since the FDA want to put their nose in it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

You can wait that i report the effect of the machine.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

I can't wait for yu to try this and report back to us!! Thanks much for this Spasman!


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

One of my chiropractors in the past told me to massage my colon which I periodically do and I think it helps.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Yes, and stores liek GNC sell large muscle vibrator/massages which can help. Saw something online last year called "vibrational therapy" for constipation. That's what the muscle vibrators and massaging does.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:Originally posted by adelaide:Yes, and stores liek GNC sell large muscle vibrator/massages which can help. Saw something online last year called "vibrational therapy" for constipation. That's what the muscle vibrators and massaging does.


Wow Adelaide,it's very interesting.I would like to see the device.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Its just a muscle vibrator, its large and you run it over your belly. They might have a pic of it on their website. Sorry, have ot go to work and don't have time to research it. It won't be as effective as what you ordered from France but is helpful at times.


----------



## 21167 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hopefully it might work for a few people


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have it.I like it.It massage each side of the bowel somewhat releiving the pressure.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thank you for sharing Spa! I'm glad you like the bm device. Did you have bm after using it?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

wow--you got it, Spasman!! that's great!! and yes-- like Abigail asked--the big question: does using it let you have a bm right away? does it help incomplete evacuation? thanks so much for trying this device and keeping us posted !!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I just got it last nigth.I have been massaging quite a bit.I had a BM just before using it so be patient,i just don't poop that often.^^







I'm not an easy man when it comes to BM but this morning i wake up releasing huge amount of gas.It's not unusual and i will post again later.To do a honest trial,i have to try it for many days in order to somewhat normalize the peristaltism.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

Well, a daily report is desired by all!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

*BM* ### 8Â½AM with pain however.I attribute the pain due to a stool litterally glue to the sigmoid colon that has moved.Today i feel good.Even this morning i was able to eat a breakfast







So the appetite is back.I think this is a good improvement.I think the machine may have play a role because it has been weeks of nausea and loss of appetite.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Second BM ### 3PM.This time induced by Free-lax.Look like it works when you get use to it.







I still have IBS tho.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Was your 8am BM induced only my the device? Was it a good amount? Did you feel incomplete after words? Is that why you felt the need to have another BM iduced by Free-lax at 3pm?Keep us posted PLEASE!!! Details appreciated







Blessings,Abi


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Regarding the first BM i don't know.Incomplete evacuation was fine with first BM but the second i'm not sure.I always have pelvic disconfort so it's hard to tell.I do feel incompleted but again in the lower pelvic area.That cause irritation.That's why i say i still have IBS.But so far the massage is so active that i think i get better.As i said the nausea is gone and i eat normally.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

I really hope it keeps working out better and better for you everyday. If you have great results with it, I will buy me one of those SOON







Thank you!!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Regarding the incomplete evacuation,i'm confuse about the term.Do people get incompleted in the rectum or higher,like me in the pelvic area?It is written on the box:The natural solution against constipation without laxative.So i don't know how it will impact irritable bowel syndrom which,unfortunaly, seems to be link to some sort of sensitivity.Well being always incompleted,IS irritating to say the least!


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Spa, How are you doing today with your device? Are BM's getting better??? I HOPE SO !!!!!Blessings,Abi


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The Free-lax really help with constipation.I'm serious.Once you massage each side of the abdomen,it break the hard stools in pieces and promote evacuation of gas at the same time.I HAVE NOT USE SUPPOSITORY FOR THE PAST 2 DAYS.SO MOTILITY IMPROVEMENT RESULT IN EVACUATION IMPROVEMENT.THAT'S VERY INTERESTING.BUY FREE-LAX,YOU WON'T REGRET IT.IT'S LIKE HAVING A MASSAGE THERAPIST OF YOUR BOWEL ANYTIME YOU WANT.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

So far so god Spasman! Hopefully its as effective two weeks to a month from now as well. It is certainly safer than meds. Let us know. Thanks


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have e-mail the company maker of Free-lax and ask them to give a 10% discount to all IBS group members.We will see in the next few days if they want.


----------



## 17985 (May 21, 2006)

That's very thoughtful of you Spas. Thanks for thinking of your fellow ibs'ers.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:The Free-lax really help with constipation.I'm serious.Once you massage each side of the abdomen,it break the hard stools in pieces and promote evacuation of gas at the same time.I HAVE NOT USE SUPPOSITORY FOR THE PAST 2 DAYS.SO MOTILITY IMPROVEMENT RESULT IN EVACUATION IMPROVEMENT.THAT'S VERY INTERESTING.BUY FREE-LAX,YOU WON'T REGRET IT.IT'S LIKE HAVING A MASSAGE THERAPIST OF YOUR BOWEL ANYTIME YOU WANT.


Spa, How much did you pay for the device? I been trying to find more info about it in English, but can't find it. Can you help me with that pls?Do you feel like having a BM every time you massage your bowel? And like you, I also always have bowel/pelvic discomfort/pain even when I have a complete BM. But I do feel incomplete must of the time even when I have a complete BM. SO FRUSTRATED AND CONFUSING.Blessings,Abi


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh yes, Spasman--thanks so much for trying to get us the discount! you're terrific! really, the free-lax people should give you a commission--I doubt if any of us would even have known about free-lax if it hadn't been for you mentioning it on this board. and thanks so much for keeping us so well informed about your experiences with free-lax. so glad to hear it's working for you!! I believe you mentioned the price was $400.US--did that price include shipping? did they ship it surface or air mail? is this company really in Israel? was it shipped from there? thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Click on the British flag for english info.Contact them to order.The machine is a tool to feel better.However,i don't know the extend of the improvement you can get.I'm still experimenting myself.Yesterday i ate chocolate and cabbage soup and got ultra pressure in the sigmoid.So i've used heat instead of the machine because i was in too much pain from trapped gas.Everyone is different.What i can tell you is that it has help me this week.Yeah it's 400$ + shipping.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

They e-mail me back.Tell them you're from the ibsgroup and you get a 10% discount.I can tell that i'm not using suppository since i've start Free-lax.Every improvement is worthed.


----------



## 15343 (Sep 25, 2006)

I have been suffering from IBS-C for more than 4 years now. I take Zelnorm for treating it and so far so good i have to say. What is it about these devices? I get rather skeptical when it comes to devices and other stuffs like that. Is there any natural way that can help to increase bowel movement other than using devices?Thanks.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

WELL..no.IN fact increasing your fibers should help.But many of us have been there...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hot water bottle also help.it's honestly my best tool.At least in my case especially with trapped gas...my biggest problem.I'm not a real IBS-C.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi unveiloh yes, Spasman's right--heat really does help. I use those microwaveable heating pads. I strap it around my stomach. the heat is very very soothing and while it doesn't unfortunately acually make me have a b.m., it frequently does help relax the colonic spasms i have that cause that crampy feling. as far as other natural methods--have you tried squatting while on the toilet? Adelaide started a real helpful thread on that earlier on this board ("squatting while toileting") and it really seems to have helped a lot of us. when you're reading that thread, also be sure and read the links that she and others have posted--they're real helpful too.


----------

